# Button soll nach drücken im Mouseover Status bleiben



## Archangelus (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo.

Ich hab ein Problem. Ich möchte eine Navigation erstellen, bei der der entsprechende Punkt, der angeklickt wurde markiert bleibt, damit der User weiss, wo er sich momentan befindet.

Leider weiss ich nicht, wie man sowas programmiert. Die der bis dato entworfene Quelltext, vielleicht hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man sowas realisieren kann:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
Normal1 = new Image();
Normal1.src = "grafik/msd1.png";     /* erste Standard-Grafik */
Highlight1 = new Image();
Highlight1.src = "grafik/msd2.png"; /* erste Highlight-Grafik */

Normal2 = new Image();
Normal2.src = "grafik/mp1.png";     /* zweite Standard-Grafik */
Highlight2 = new Image();
Highlight2.src = "grafik/mp2.png" /* zweite Highlight-Grafik */

Normal3 = new Image();
Normal3.src = "button3.gif";     /* dritte Standard-Grafik */
Highlight3 = new Image();
Highlight3.src = "button3h.gif"; /* dritte Highlight-Grafik */

/* usw. fuer alle weiteren zu benutzenden Grafiken */

function Bildwechsel(Bildnr,Bildobjekt) {
 window.document.images[Bildnr].src = Bildobjekt.src;
}
//-->
</script>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
	background-color: #FF9900;
}
a:link {
	color: #666666;
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:visited {
	color: #333333;
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover {
	color: #999999;
	text-decoration: underline;
}
a:active {
	color: #FF0000;
	text-decoration: none;
}
-->
</style>
</head>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/styles.css">
<body>
<a href="test_msd.htm" target="mainFrame" onMouseOver="Bildwechsel(0,Highlight1)" onMouseOut="Bildwechsel(0,Normal1)"> <img src="grafik/msd1.png" width="125" height="15" border="0" alt="Home"></a> 
<a href="test_mp.htm" target="mainFrame" onMouseOver="Bildwechsel(1,Highlight2)" onMouseOut="Bildwechsel(1,Normal2)" > <img src="grafik/mp1.png" width="125" height="15" border="0" alt="Home"></a>
</body>

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Breit (20. Februar 2005)

du musst zB:

  Normal1 = new Image();
  Normal1.src = "bild.gif";     /* erste Standard-Grafik */
  Highlight1 = new Image();
  Highlight1.src = "bild.gif"; /* erste Highlight-Grafik */

 bei beiden angaben auf das geliche bild verweisen und pass auf ich glaube der code geht nur mit gif weiss es aber nicht genau mfg


----------

